# Recommendations for cleaning Gaggia MDF grinder



## jodypress (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I've just recently purchased a Gaggia MDF grinder second hand. Lovely piece of kit. Now I'm looking at cleaning it and was wondering what's the best way. I've "Google'd" and suggestions range from rice to coffee cleaning tablets (bean shaped)

Who has one of these grinders and what do you recommend?

Thanks,

Jody


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have seen rice used in video's but I would not use it myself, I would use Grindz, made for the job but shop around as it can be quite expensive from some stockists ( ebay possibly a good place to search)


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

It's quite easy to take apart, and then you can use a brush to clean the burrs. This link, although it's actually about the stepless mod, has good pictures that show how: Gaggia MDF Stepless Modification - Imgur

Once you have given it a good clean up then using Grindz or whatever will keep it in good nick.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed not too difficult to take apart and clean properly, at least you will then know it has at least been done right once.


----------



## jodypress (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone, some great advice.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

+1 for taking apart and cleaning properly.

You cannot beat the feeling of knowing that you're keeping your gear in tip-top shape by regularly cleaning and maintaining it.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I was actually going to post the same question in relation to my Mignon but I didn't think you could take it apart? Should I start a new thread?


----------

